# Attestation for degree certificate



## arch_jaya (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi all

I am planning to move to China from India for a job, for which my degree certificate needs to be attested by the Chinese embassy in India. My degree is from a Japanese university and I was wondering if anybody here knows how to go about getting the attestation done in this scenario. thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## PeterT68 (Feb 4, 2016)

Go to the education authority under which the university has been registered/approved, and ask the education authority to attest the validity of the uni and the degree.
Take that attested version to the Chinese embassy and request that they also attest the degree; this is fairly typical for most attestation requirements these days; i.e. 1st get your education authority to verify the degree and then have it attested by the embassy/consulate of the country to where you wish to move.


----------



## popoguy (Dec 24, 2016)

That's pretty simple process.

Get your Japan-issue degree to be notarized in Japan.
Send the notarized degree to MoFA Japan for attestation.
Then Chinese embassy in Japan for legalization.
I don't know whether do you need to be there in person.


----------



## attestationguide (5 mo ago)

For numerous employment prospects in the top industries in the globe, including mining and ore processing, machine manufacture, textiles, clothes, weapons, and more, people like to relocate there. You must first obtain document attestations for Chinese Embassy before travelling to China for any of these reasons.

In China, embassy attestation is crucial since any use of documents or certifications that have not been verified by the embassy is invalid. The attestation process used by the Chinese Embassy is organized and includes numerous steps of verification by various government administrative bodies. There are numerous attestation services offered by embassies that might assist you with the China Embassy Attestation procedure. A requirement for obtaining a visa is embassy attestation; without it, the application is likely to be rejected.


----------

